# [ugly.plzdiekthxbye.net] Down?



## spectrumizer (21. März 2009)

Die Quelle meiner Lieblingssmileys geht nicht mehr: http://ugly.plzdiekthxbye.net/

Jemand 'ne Ahnung wieso? Jemand was mitbekommen? Onkel Google meint, dass die mind. seit 13.03.09 nicht mehr erreichbar ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. März 2009)

Ich kam da letztens auch nicht mehr drauf,schon schade,wenn die down wäre.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. März 2009)

Zum Glück hab ich am 15. Januar alle verfügbaren Smilies von der Seite auf meinen PC gesichert ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. März 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich am 15. Januar alle verfügbaren Smilies von der Seite auf meinen PC gesichert ^^


LOL???? 
weiß da einer mehr als andere?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. März 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich am 15. Januar alle verfügbaren Smilies von der Seite auf meinen PC gesichert ^^



OMG - Pls in einem Archiv zusammenfügen und bei Rapidshare.de uploaden. *fleh*


----------



## chopi (21. März 2009)

Waren ja nur 721 (auf jedenfall zwischen 700 u. 750) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. März 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> OMG - Pls in einem Archiv zusammenfügen und bei Rapidshare.de uploaden. *fleh*


Wäre auch sehr dankbar, solltest du das machen, bitte ich um den Link.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Waren ja nur 721 (auf jedenfall zwischen 700 u. 750)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab 474 Stück. Sind nur die von der ersten Seite im oberen Abschnitt.




LordofDemons schrieb:


> LOL????
> weiß da einer mehr als andere?




Nö, aber ich mag diese Smilies.
Ich hatte mal die Zweitgrösste Sammlung von den Dingern. ZAM hatte die weltgrösste *fg*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. März 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hab 474 Stück. Sind nur die von der ersten Seite im oberen Abschnitt.



Upload pls.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (22. März 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal die Zweitgrösste Sammlung von den Dingern. ZAM hatte die weltgrösste *fg*


ok ich würd sagen PM-terror bei ZAM XD


----------



## Carcharoth (22. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok ich würd sagen PM-terror bei ZAM XD




Lern lesen. Da steht "hatte" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


plzdiekthxbye hat ihn dann überholt.

Wie es jetzt ausschaut weiss ich nich *g*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. März 2009)

Wie er einfach an mir vorbei liest ... die Sau die... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. März 2009)

Carcharoth, kannste die bitte irgendwo hochladen? Mein Forenleben hat keinen Sinn, ohne diese Smileys! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *bettel* *fleh* *Bestechungsgeld anbiet* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. März 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Lern lesen. Da steht "hatte"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ok aber NOCH hat er mehr als du also hat er die meisten die für uns erreichbar sein könnte
weisste was ich meine


----------



## spectrumizer (24. März 2009)

*push*

/vote for Carcharoth's Barmherzigkeit zum Smileyupload 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (25. März 2009)

Ohne diese Seite verlieren jegliche Internet-Foren ihren Daseinszweck! Jemand muss die Smileys hochladen *zu Charcharoth schiel*

/push


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

Leute sehts ein:
Carcha ist einfach zu faul dafür.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2009)

biddeeee charcha oder zam hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (25. März 2009)

Da es hier nicht mehr wirklich um das Thema geht bitte ich euch persönliche Anliegen per PN vorzutragen.

Nachtrag: http://ugly.skicu.net/ - nicht alle Smilies dürfen in diesem Forum verwendet werden. Achtet auf die Netiquette.


----------

